# Zeitliche Syncronisation Server - Client



## Rubber (2. Feb 2014)

Hi,
ich weis nicht recht, ob es hier passt... aber es hat halt mit Server udn Client zu tun 

Ich bin momentan dran ein Spiel zu basteln.
Dabei wollte ich es so mache, dass der Server die Berechnungen übernimmt und die Clients diese nur darstellen.

Wenn jetzt der Spieler irgendwo hin klickt geht eine Meldung an den Server und dieser beginnt den Weg des Clients zu berechnen.
Nun dachte ich, ist es vielleicht Vorteilhaft, wenn ich nicht jedes Mal die Position vom Server an den Client sende, sondern nur dann, wenn es wichtig ist, das der Client richtgi steht.
Zum Beispiel, weil er an einer bestimmten Stele eine Aktion ausführt.
Aslo lasse ich den Client parallel ebenfalls den Weg berechnen und den Weg darstellen.
Will der Benutzer eine Aktion ausführen, gleiche ich die Position wieder mit dem Server ab.
Leider ist es so, dass der Server hinterher hängt mit der Berechnung, so dass der Spieler immer wieder einen Teil der Strecke zurück gesetzt wird.
Ich dachte mir mit System.nanoTime() könnte ich die Bewegungen halt Synchron laufen lassen.
Aber das haut leider nicht hin.
Woran kann das liegen?

Welche Alternative gibt es denn für mein Problem?
Wie macht ihr sowas?

Gruß,
David


----------

